# The Journey....



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

I found this song today and it sums up perfectly how I feel so just thought I would share it here incase any of you can also gain some comfort from it.





This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

